# Banana nut bread (originally mama's)



## vitauta (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=303322


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 8, 2014)

V, somthing went wrong, I can't see it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2014)

Ha!  Found it!

http://www.google.com/search?q=amer...a+bread&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2014)

Since it's copyrighted, I'll give you the highlights in my own words 

[*] Use frozen bananas thawed in the microwave. They exude a lot of moisture this way. 
[*] Strain as much liquid from the bananas as possible into a small saucepan, using a spoon to push it through. 
[*] Reduce the liquid to about 1/4 cup and use this as part of the batter. Really amps up banana flavor. 
[*] Slice one fresh banana and shingle it in a row on either side of the top of the loaf right before it goes in the oven.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks dawg, gg, pac, everybody.  we finally got a good bb recipe out there!  well, that was some fun i won't be repeating any time soon.....

i'm laughing...it's really not funny...but i'm tired.....
that wasn't THE recipe.  heh,heh,heh...but it looks good to me.  some things in life just weren't meant to be....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not giving ATK my credit card info for the recipe...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not giving ATK my credit card info for the recipe...



Scroll down.  Others have ripped it off and posted it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Scroll down.  Others have ripped it off and posted it.



I did scroll down and the pane to sign up for the trial just followed me, blocking everything.

Never mind, you meant use a different link on Google...man, my brain is just not working.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm.  Will PM you.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess I am not destined to read the greatest banana bread recipe.   I'm not sure how this went from Vit's original mama's recipe to ATK recipe.  

No $$ to Chris Kimble form me.  Between ATK, Consumer Reports ( you can search a product review you just can't read it, but the secret is, you at least know which issue it's in so when you go to the library you can immediately pull it) and Play boy mag's "free" subscription ( you can only see pics from the neck up but don't ask how I know this)-- the internet is a teaser. 

So, is this it?

cooks illustrated’s ultimate banana bread


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup, that's it.  Scroll down on the Google page.  Go past the ATK post. Everybody's copied and posted it illegally!  (Including Mama, apparently).


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not sure mama's recipe and ATK's recipe are the same recipe. I found mama's website (the link in her user information didn't work, so I just typed in the the name as it appeared there and "voila"!

Mamas Southern Cooking

And here is a direct link to the banana bread: How To Make Banana Bread


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2014)

They are not the same recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2014)

I worded that wrong. I know mama's recipe is different from ATKs. My first clue was no march of banana discs down the sides of the bread. I saw the ATK episode where they made the bread. I decided right then I didn't think would like it for various reasons - starting with the 'nanners on top. Now mama's I'd try.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 8, 2014)

we have been around the block a few times with this bb recipe, haven't we? my better judgment told me not to muddy the waters any further, to leave it be.  good judgment not being my strong suit, let me extend this invitation:  anyone who is still interested in making banana bread using 'my' recipe, please let me know. my understanding is that i can forward a pm of mine to five different recipients at once.  i am willing to attempt this, but with no guarantees.
again, my apologies for all the confusion....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2014)

I think that now I get it vit: the recipe you're referring to is YOUR "mama"'s recipe? Not "mama" the member from DC in the past? *facepalm* Got it.  Well if yours is that scrump-dee-lee-ishous that you're sharing I'll take a "slice". As in, PM me the recipe please.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 8, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I worded that wrong. I know mama's recipe is different from ATKs. My first clue was no march of banana discs down the sides of the bread. I saw the ATK episode where they made the bread. I decided right then I didn't think would like it for various reasons - starting with the 'nanners on top. Now mama's I'd try.



I've made it a few times and I love it - it's my go-to be recipe now. I haven't put the 'nanners on top since the first time, though - we didn't care for it. The major things for me are using thawed frozen bananas and the reduced liquid.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think that now I get it vit: the recipe you're referring to is YOUR "mama"'s recipe? Not "mama" the member from DC in the past? *facepalm* Got it. Well if yours is that scrump-dee-lee-ishous that you're sharing I'll take a "slice". As in, PM me the recipe please.


 
No, you were right.
At one time former member mama had given me her banana nut bread recipe and I had given it to vit through PM. Vit was trying to find it online so she could give it to someone who asked for it.
Thanks for looking up her website and linking it 
I have no idea how all that ATK stuff came up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 9, 2014)

pacanis said:


> No, you were right.
> At one time former member mama had given me her banana nut bread recipe and I had given it to vit through PM. Vit was trying to find it online so she could give it to someone who asked for it.
> Thanks for looking up her website and linking it
> I have no idea how all that ATK stuff came up.



Mama had stated the recipe was from ATK.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Mama had stated the recipe was from ATK.


 
Oh. Thanks. She didn't tell me that when she sent it to me.
Geez, I hope the copyright police don't bust her


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2014)

in light of the fact that these two banana bread recipes, (mama's and ATK's) contain substantially different ingredients, and vary considerably as to the quantities of those ingredients they do have in common, it only stands to reason that they exist as distinct and separate entities, with no discernible connective origin, one to the other.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2014)

The mystery deepens on the link between mama's banana nut bread recipe and the ATK's... lol
I'll take your word for it vit, as I haven't read ATK's recipe.
I do recall mama's recipe being quite simple, something I usually don't find with ATK recipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been a subscriber of Cooks Illustrated, published by ATK, for over 10 years. Mama's recipe is based on an older version of ATK's recipe. Their newer Ultimate Banana Bread recipe calls for the use and treatment of frozen bananas as I described above.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 9, 2014)

I was checking to see if I had ever posted my banana bread recipe. I found this post by Mama on the subject of banana bread and ATK http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/what-are-you-baking-today-42650-354.html#post985864


----------



## vitauta (Feb 9, 2014)

shut my mouth.  all i can say is, mama's bb recipe sure went through a major transformation by the time it got to me....


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2014)

vitauta said:


> shut my mouth.  all i can say is, mama's bb recipe sure went through a major transformation by the time it got to me....



Sorry, but did anyone read my post about freezing, thawing in the microwave, then reserving and reducing the liquid? Just curious about all this confusion. 

ATK's recipe changed to the Ultimate several years ago. The one Dawg linked to on her site was the old one. The one TL linked is the newer, Ultimate one.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2014)

The recipe mama emailed or PM'ed me must have been the older recipe she used, before she switched. It only involved pureeing the bananas, two or three I think. Any more banana flavor and I wouldn't like it as well.
Thanks for looking up that post, Taxy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll have to try this new-to-me banana bread recipe.  My go-to recipe is also from ATK, but given to us by a member from years past.  She was great; the banana bread was great.  Here's that link as well.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/best-banana-bread-ive-ever-had-4730.html  How many great banana bread recipes can there be?  Happily, banana plantations are still alive and well.

"Six and seven and eight and bunch! 
 Daylight come an' me wanna go home..."  Doncha just love calypso music.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2014)

There ya go!
This thread could only have been made better with the addition of the banana boat song


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 11, 2014)

Of topic, but did you know that we are opening bananas from the wrong end? There was an article today on Yahoo about 6 foods we eat wrong, I think that is what it was called.


----------

